

Microsoft should allow Windows Phone to run on a VM next to Android - wslh
http://www.brianmadden.com/blogs/brianmadden/archive/2013/10/07/Microsoft-should-attack-Blackberry-by-allowing-Windows-Phone-to-run-on-a-VM-next-to-Android.aspx

======
Zenst
The day when you get a phone and boot it up and pick the OS you want when you
first boot it up and that feeds back to the manufacturer who then pays that
flavour of OS some money. That would be nice.

That said I would love a phone that qould instant boot up into a old nokia
simple like make calls and access address book on the phone SIM, whilst
booting up the rest of the OS.

Booting mobiles today is not the instant access level that calulators are and
with that still have a way to go. In the old cassete based software days it
was common to have a short bootloader (C64 mostly this) that had a small
simple game like space invaders and you could play that whilst the rest of the
software was loaded in the background. All people use mobile phones to make
calls and we sometimes have to turn our phones off so a quicker boot time to
make and recieve calls would be one feature that I would like more than
multiple OS's at the same time upon a mobile.

Maybe if there was a industry standard VM model then phone manufacturers would
have an easier time and OS sellers could also have an easier time. Consumers
would haev a better choice and certainly for Blackbery they could sell there
OS as a VM option and branch out, as would all phone OS manufacturers apart
from Apple I suspect.

Would certainly open up the market approach to the phones and the OS aspect
and I for one have hopes that one day a fancy top end all singing phone can
instant boot to the stage that you can recieve and make calls whilst the rest
loads, it is just needed and a overlooked area.

~~~
wslh
I would prefer to run the different OSes side by side like with VMWare.

------
wslh
The idea of VMs on mobile seems a little weird right now but if the VMs can be
integrated at the UI level we can take advantage of the different strengths.

~~~
benologist
I think they can, Parallels on Mac makes it pretty seamless to run Windows
applications -

[http://download.parallels.com/desktop/v5/screenshots/6.e.Win...](http://download.parallels.com/desktop/v5/screenshots/6.e.Win7_aero_crystal.jpg)

~~~
wslh
Yes but companies like Apple will not allow to run it as a host or guest.
Windows mobile and Android are the only candidates.

~~~
benologist
Yeah I don't mean this will happen on iOS any time soon, just that there's
some great precedence for nice, UI-level integrations of multiple OS's.

